# Tigress



## anand (Oct 16, 2012)

Mother of the sub-adults. The sub-adults were photographed in January 2011. Their mother in May 2012. I was on an elephant back for over an hour. This tigress was in a cave just above me. The first image at 7.33 am and the second image at 750 am. 

No Cropping. 

Canon 7D with 100-400. Few minutes later she came down to mate (posted earlier as Male Tiger Relaxing 2). He was in a cave below. Video-graphed with a 100-400 and iPad 2. The elephant was all the time swaying. When the tigers climaxed they roared and that shook all of us  including the elephant that was just 10 feet away.


----------

